# Devi seekers



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

A group of good guys and my self headed out for a couple days of exploring new country in search of the infamous and elusive Devil bird this weekend. 5 guys everyone bagged at least 1 bird and we found Chukars on every hill we explored. Great couple of days!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats tigerpincer! Your third picture says it all. You, your dogs, Chukers, the shotguns and the awesome background. One of the best pics I've seen on this site. God I miss Utah.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice Pictures! Now don't think I am weird - but what Sitka coat do you have on and what is the make of your pants? I need new pants as I have lost a boat load of weight.


----------



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

good work. the pictures are great


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Geez how many collars do those dogs need?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

silverkitten73 said:


> Nice Pictures! Now don't think I am weird - but what Sitka coat do you have on and what is the make of your pants? I need new pants as I have lost a boat load of weight.


My coat is the Cloudburst and my pants are also Sitka. They are the Timberline pants in their solid Charcoal color. I freaking love Chukar hunting in these pants. Best pants I've ever owned bar none. That said if you want a more typical upland pant with briar guard I would also highly recommend the technical upland pant by L.L. Bean. I typically will wear those when I grouse/quail hunt. They are the best pair of dedicated upland pants I've ever owned.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Skally said:


> Geez how many collars do those dogs need?


Don't sweat it brother, I have a system that works for me. At least unless I decide to upgrade to the Alpha. But I'm pretty attached to my Dogtra and not sure I want to change it up yet. I bough the Astra thinking I'd upgrade to that from the Dogtra but actually like my Dogtra better and can't convince myself to leave either at home as they both serve different but very serviceable functions.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Good looking dogs! Have a wirehair myself, bet he's a hunting fool!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

tigerpincer said:


> My coat is the Cloudburst and my pants are also Sitka. They are the Timberline pants in their solid Charcoal color. I freaking love Chukar hunting in these pants. Best pants I've ever owned bar none. That said if you want a more typical upland pant with briar guard I would also highly recommend the technical upland pant by L.L. Bean. I typically will wear those when I grouse/quail hunt. They are the best pair of dedicated upland pants I've ever owned.


I really enjoy my Wrangler Five Star Premium Denim Relaxed Fit Jean that I buy at an exclusive outfitter store, you probably have never hear of it, I believe Walmart is the name. I find them to be THE superior upland pant made of the finest denim money can buy. Here are some of the 'specs':

Relaxed fit through seat & thigh
5-pocket styling
1-button closure with zipper fly
Machine wash cold

They even have a feature video which can be viewed here:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wrangler-Men-s-Relaxed-Fit-Jeans/2668255

They are pretty sweet upland pants, I have even had some compliments regarding them, mainly from my dogs.

Also these pants pair really well with a couple of classic upland tops that I believe are called a 't-shirt' and a 'hoodie'. Most have not heard of these upper garments, but let me tell you they are all the rage. They fit really well and contour to your movements as you traverse the versatile upland terrain. Depending on the fabric they do a great job at wicking away moisture and heat from the body. Again, I purchased these at another select outfitter called 'Old Navy'. You may have to research online to find a store near you or they might have a website, probably filled with photos of fine dogs on point and expensive side by sides. I tend to gravitate towards these types of exclusive stores.

Well gentlemen, when you spend the amount of time in the hills that I do you really need to be outfitted by the best.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Airborne said:


> I really enjoy my Wrangler Five Star Premium Denim Relaxed Fit Jean that I buy at an exclusive outfitter store, you probably have never hear of it, I believe Walmart is the name. I find them to be THE superior upland pant made of the finest denim money can buy. Here are some of the 'specs':
> 
> Relaxed fit through seat & thigh
> 5-pocket styling
> ...


Good on ya friend, im glad you like your denim. I've hunted many a day in denim and gave it up because they chafe my nether region like no other every time i hike in em. To each his own but I sure don't understand why so many guys on these forums like to rag on people every chance they get. A guy asked me a question, I answered it and I get this smart A diatribe. Whatever man!!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Jealousy.....


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

My intent was to add a little humor, sorry to offend. I may bird hunt in levis but I elk hunt in sitka pants, run garmin astro collars, tritronics beep/shock collars, wear a wings works vest, wear meindl boots and shoot a Franchi shotgun. Point is I was just razzin ya a bit. I enjoy your pics and wish the best to ya.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr Airborne - it is all GOOD! Enjoy the day


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I prefer to wear latex pants and hunt with a ball gag in my mouth. So dont feel too picked on TP. People are always comenting on how jealous they are of my hunting attire when they see me on the hills. Haters gonna hate bro.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> I prefer to wear latex pants and hunt with a ball gag in my mouth. .


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Did you get a flat tire in that first picture? I don't know about you, but I've spent about $600 on tires this year from chukar hunting. The guys at the tire store all know me by name.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

No flats, that's just where my buddy keeps his spare tire. I believe it's just to dang big to fit under the truck as you would normally see.


----------

